# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم نوكيا سوفت ويير(Nokia Software)  فتح قفل restriction ل نوكيا c3-01

## النجم الساطع م

ارجو من الاخوة من له كود هذا الموميبل أن يزودني به علما أنني أعطيته لخبير في الفلاش وبقي عنده زمنا طويلا بدون ان يتمكن من فتحه وشكرا

----------


## saidgsm

الهاتف يحتاج الى فك شفرته عن طريق اللوج او سيرفور ليس بالمجان

----------

